# شاحنة متوسطة يسير بوقود الماء بدلا من البنزين - وداعا لغلاء البنزين



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم معنا شرح لفلم يعرض تجربة ناجحه لاحد المخترعين الذى استطاع ان يصنع غلية انتاج وقود الماء وجعله يسير بسيارة صغيرة

وبعد فترة قام بتطوير الخلية وجعلها تنتج غاز لتسيير سيارة نقل متوسطة الحجم 
لاحظانه قام بتصنيع خلية الانتاج من المعدن و عدادات عياس الضغط والتوصيلات

الراط للفلم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYMIHGo7o4I

اسمه لمن اراد البحث عنه فى جوجل هنا
Brown gas (HHO)



الان مع الصور و الشرح

1==

صورة الشاحنة













2==
صورة المحرك واماكن تثبيت الجهاز










3==











4==
صورة الخلية والعادات لقياس ضغط الغاز











5==

صورة قراءة الفولت 

وهو منخفض لاهن استخدم اسلوب الغلية الواحدة للتحليل وهى تستهلك امبير عالى = تيار كهربي كبير من المولد الكهربي للسيارة 

صيث ان المحرك للسيارة كان في حالة جوران = عمل 

لذالك انصح بالغلية المتعددة الخلايا والموصلة على التوالى للحفاظ على الكهرباء وانتاج نفس الكمية من الغاز 










6==











7==

لاحظ مقدار ضغط الغاز من العداد فى تلك الصورة









8==

صورة فقاعات الغاز









9==

صورة فلتر الماء = الباببلر= لاحظ انه وصع فلتر بنزن ليعمل كمانع ارتداد لهب = مانع للباك فاير 










10==
صورة مكان دخول الغاز للمحرك









تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

انتظر حنى اكتمال التحميل للصور


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم مبتدئ ليونكس

مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك

لكن المشكلة أنني لو أردت تنفيذ مثل هذه الأمور فإن هذه الصور غير كافية لانه تظهر المظهر الخارجي

لكن للأسف لا تفاصيل داخلية أو رسمومات توضح تفصيليا التركيب

هناك ميزة مهمة في مشاراكاتك أنها قد تعطي المتمكن في المجال فكرة ليصمم هو وينفذ المهمة

لكن الذي يريد تنفيذ الفكرة بالضبط كماهي لا أظن ان الصور كافية

إن كانت لك القدرة أو المعرفة في المجال بشكل اوسع أتمنى أن تعطينا من وقتك لشرح أكثر تفصيل عن المواضيع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> أخي الكريم مبتدئ ليونكس
> 
> مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك
> 
> ...


 اللهم وبصرنا بالحق ويسر الصعب لنا

المشكلة اخى الكريم 
ان كل من نجح فى تسسيير السيار على كامل الغاز احتفظ بسر الصنعة لنفسة 

وحاليا امر بظروف صعبة ل استظيع بسببها عمل اى تجربة 

لان الفكرة اصبحت سهلة وواضحة وضوح الشمس ولكن لا امانات ولا وقت لدى و اشياء كثيرة 

فان وجد من يستطيع تنفيذ ما اشرحه بالضبط فتاكد بانه سيصل باذن الله تعالى الى الحل الامثل 

فان وضع الاعضاء تجاربهم لنجحنا بسرعة 



عموما 

التجربة هنا 

وذالك من جبرتى بالتجارب 

1==
انه استخدم وحدة تحليل كهربي تعتمد على عدد كبير من الواح التحليل 

2=

الخلية الواحدة = او = وحدة التحليل الواحدة الكثيرة الالواح تكون مقومتهل للتار الكهربي قريبه جدا من الصفر مما ادى الى 

انخفاض الفولت الى 11,90 وهذا اثناء دوران المحرك والقيمة الاصلية عادتا هى 13,50 فولت

بمعنى انه استهلك تيار كهربي شدته تصل الى 30 امبير او اكثر 

وهذا كثير جدا 
فاعتبرها اهدار للكهرباء

الاستخدام الامثل 

هو مجموعة وحدات لليست كبيرة فى مساحة الالواح ويتم توصيلها على التوالى 

وهذا هو السر الذى يتم اخفاؤة دائما 


3==

الاستخدام الامثل يكون من خلية كبيرة من المعدن لحفظ بعض الغاز تحت الضغط كما فى تلك مع منظم لفصل الكهرباء عن الخلية عند زيادة ضغط الغاز عن الحجم المطلوب = كما هو الحال فى ضواغط الهواء


وعمل محبس لفتح الغاز بالتناسب مع الضغط على دواسة البنزين وفتح باب الكربراتير



4==

هو عنا لم يستحدم دائرة استانلى ماير 

لان كابلات التوصيل الكهربي بحجم كبير


5==

على كل من اراد رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يكتب لنا مايفيد من المعلومات حتى يعم الخير


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 يونيو 2008)

لقد قالوا منذ مدة طويلة , ان العالم سيندم على كل قطرة نفط استخدمها كوقود , ولكن لن ينفع الندم عند نضوب النفط


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> لقد قالوا منذ مدة طويلة , ان العالم سيندم على كل قطرة نفط استخدمها كوقود , ولكن لن ينفع الندم عند نضوب النفط



لذالك لابد من ترشيد استهلاكه عن طريق تلك البدائل النظيفة واللتى تحافظ على البيئة


----------

